# New Lie-Nielsen Tapered Dovetail Saw



## Dozerboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

Longtime lurker posting for the first time, so greetings from Vermont.

I have the pleasure of visiting the showroom of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks at least once a month in Warren, Maine. The last time I was there I was looking to purchase one of their dovetail saws. Deneb Puchalski, of LN, was there and suggested their new tapered dovetail saw that is not yet available to the public. However, I got my hands on one and it is a fine saw indeed. It is the same in every respect,15 ppi,.015, but it is tapered. I have no immediate use for it and decided t put it up for sale… Please email me if interested, thanks [email protected]


----------

